# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Microorganismo del Agua - Puente romano de Córdoba.

## frfmfrfm

Compañeros inicio este nuevo estudio remontando el río Guadalquivir hasta llegar a la ciudad de Córdoba, cuna de numerosas civilizaciones.
La muestra  de agua es tomada en la inmediaciones del Puente romano que data de principios del siglo I d.C.







Esta última foto está realizada para que se pueda observar la turbidez de estas aguas al paso por ciudad, también salta a la vista la velocidad de dicha corriente pudiendo ser uno de los motivo de los arrastres de sólidos en suspensión.

Seguiremos avanzando en esta forma de ver el agua como elemento de vida.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Voy a seguir con una primera foto para que podáis haceros una idea clara del ecosistema donde recogí la muestra.
Este es el medio donde interactuan los organismo de un lugar, incluyendo los componentes físicos como el aire, agua, suelo y como no, la luz solar.   



Ahora una segunda foto del lugar en cuestión donde recogí la muestra.



Como se puede observar he buscado una zona con abundante vegetación y materia particulada en flotación.
Ya hemos aprendido las primeras letras del abecedario de una buena recogida de muestra, materia vegetal que sirva de soporte a los microorganismo y detritus como alimento.
El sitio es inmejorable esperemos que el estudio quede a la misma altura.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

Seguro que va a ser un estudio de lo más interesante y hecho con una calidad fuera de serie. Que gran labor de investigación estás realizando y compartiendo con el foro. Te felicito por ello, amigo Frfmfrfm.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En este post no voy a subir fotos ni contaros temas de microorganismos etc, etc.
Quiero detallar las sensaciones que me asalta antes de una recogida de una muestra de aguas para el posterior análisis. Es una sensación extraña entre dudas, inquietud e ilusión.
Me vienen muchas preguntas a la cabeza, cual será el mejor lugar, por donde podre acceder mejor a la orilla y reafirmarme en que tengo que tener cuidado con los resbalones no vayas a ir al agua.
Cuando he recogido la muestra, no más de 200 ml, voy de vuelta al coche, me siento como el niño que le han hecho un regalo, lo lleva envuelto y no sabe que  puede ser hasta que no llega a su casa para abrirlo y cuidado que no se derrame por el camino que he realizado muchos kilómetros.
Bueno seguramente no lo habré expresado todos los matices que hubiera querido, pero por lo menos lo he intentado .
Como siempre un abrazo para todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Voy ha empezar, al abrir el bote de muestras, he realizado un descubrimiento y he quedado sorprendido, para que hagáis una idea la embocadura del bote tiene 40 milímetros, lo introduje en el hueco de flotante y agua que tenia aproximadamente 10 cm cuadrados.
Bueno la sorpresa ha sido que entre los palitos ( flotantes ), había varias mitades y tres huesos de acebuche (Olea europaea var. sylvestris), es un olivo silvestre.







Esto me ha hecho pensar que si en 40 milímetros han entrado 3 huesos y varias mitades cuantas miles de toneladas de estos huesos arrastrará un rió como el Guadalquivir desde su nacimiento hasta la desembocadura en Sanlucar de Barrameda.
Posiblemente habrá tramos de río que se acumulen en grandes cantidades y si esto repercute en el agua como en la evolución de los animales, una evolución de miles de años.
Estas preguntas que seguramente no tengan respuestas, pero que los huesos de acebuches y aceitunas son arrastrados en grandes cantidades por el rió Guadalquivir ha quedado constatado.
Un cordial saludo y perdón por la extensión del tema.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Después de más de dos horas y media de observaciones de muestra, la verdad estoy un poco decepcionado, esperaba sacar más partido a dicho tiempo.

En este tiempo solo he podido fotografiar dos microorganismo decentemente, aparte de que este tipo de aguas turbias da una calidad de imagen bastante peor el problema radica que el número de microorganismo está bastante limitado, tanto que las diatomeas como Naviculas y Melosira que normamente estan en grandes cantidades, Melosira ni si quiera ha aparecido y Naviculas hay que contarlas con los dedos de una mano, cuando en las anteriores muestras yo diria que incluso llegaban a estorbar.

Dicho esto, subo unas fotos de Asterionella formosa .





Asterionella formosa es una diatomea individual que tiene la necesidad de unirse formando estrellas para ganar en superficie, flotar mejor y ascender buscando sus mecesitados rayos solares para realizar la fotosíntesis.
Normalmente la forman 8 unidades y pueden llegar hasta 16, en este caso la forman 6 y como se puede ver una de ellas está muerta o en proceso.
Por unidad, su morfología parecen agujas de cristas silíceo y un poco más gruesas en sus extremos.

Como siempre, un cordial saludo a todos y espero que os guste.

----------


## perdiguera

Sin vista, sin oído, sin poder hablar, ¿Cómo es posible que se junten? Desde luego la naturaleza nos enseña tantas cosas que no sabemos y no podemos descubrir que me parece algo de película.
¿Alrededor de qué se juntan?¿Cómo deciden de qué lado se ponen?¿Quien invita a quien a juntarse? La verdad es que por muchas vueltas que le demos jamás llegaremos a comprenderlo.
Precioso trabajo frfmfrfm. Continúa hasta el final, tómate el tiempo que necesites, para estas maravillas no hace falta la prisa.
Un abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera, estas preguntas me las he hecho yo también, la pregunta sería como y por qué realiza estas formaciones, en este caso en estrellas.
El como, por lo que se puede ver es difícil, hay informaciones no muy claras, unas comienza con frases unas fuerzas extrañas, otras por el prodigio de la naturaleza, arte de magia y algunas más siguiendo estas lineas.
La teoría más clara por la que yo me decanto y en cierto modo Luján, tu e incluso embalses al 100% ya habíamos hablado es la teoría de la bipartición ( mitoisis ).
Como ya comentamos este tipo de diatomeas se pueden dividir en dos partes.
Al grano, una se divide en dos, dos en cuatro, cuatro en ocho y asi sucesivamente pudiendo llegar hasta dieciséis.
¿ Como se unen formando estrellas ).
Yo diría que hay varias teorías, la primera que tienen unos poros por donde segregan una sustancias gelatinosa que las mantienen unidas, dicha gelatina es bastante común en microalgas.
La segunda teoría es que tienen unas especies de espinas que encajan entre ellas.
El por que se unen ya lo vimos en el anterior post, la flotabilidad y aprovechar mejor la luz.

La naturaleza encierra muchos enigma.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La naturaleza encierra muchos enigma.


No lo sabes bien! jeje. Cuánto nos queda por aprender de ella. Creemos que lo conocemos todo o casi todo, y sin embargo, estamos equivocados. Es impredecible, a veces incomprensible, e imposible de dominar.

----------


## perdiguera

Pero si se unen en estrella, es posible que sea una estrella tridimensional, es decir que no esté en un plano, como parece que sea el caso de la foto que nos has puesto.
Lo digo porque el agua donde viven tiene una estructura tridimensional y no en un plano.

----------


## Luján

> Pero si se unen en estrella, es posible que sea una estrella tridimensional, es decir que no esté en un plano, como parece que sea el caso de la foto que nos has puesto.
> Lo digo porque el agua donde viven tiene una estructura tridimensional y no en un plano.


Sí, pero curiosamente estos bichos son altamente sensibles a las diferencias de presión, por lo que son capaces de saber si están en vertical o no.

Por otro lado, también son "inteligentes" y son capaces de saber si alguna rama está fuera del plano.

Es increible lo "inteligentes" que pueden llegar a ser los organismos unicelulares o las colonias de los mismos. Evidentemente, carecen de inteligencia tal como se entiende esta palabra, pero no carecen de instinto y sensibilidad a estímulos externos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sobre que la estrella podría ser una estructura tridimensional no conozco ninguna referencia que hable de ello. Con respecto a la muestra pienso que no, al estar aplastada por dos vidrios el portaobjeto y es cubreobjeto.
En su hábitat creo que no, pero solo es mi opinión.
Sobre el plano tridimensional del agua seguro tendremos que tenerlo en cuenta en muchas de estas cuestiones como bien dice perdiguera. 
Subo otra foto donde se puede ver la célula muerta unida por un solo lado.



Esta claro, vuestras preguntas y opiniones nos hace avanzar en este mundo tan desconocido y a la vez fascinante.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como viene ocurriendo en todas las muestras recogidas sigo observando nematodos, por algo ni los cientificos se ponen de acuerdo, unos dicen 100.000 y otros 500.000, con esto está dicho todo.
Esto en el números de especies, que si hubiera que calcular el número de individuos no habría memoria en los ordenadores de todo el mundo.
La particularidad que tiene esta observación, además del tamaño del ejemplar, la nitidez de la imagen es que no va ha poder ir acompañada de vídeo, el motivo es que el organismo esta tal cual, inmóvil.
Luján en un post anteriores no indico de la no inteligencia de la forma como nosotros la conocemos de estos microorganismos, pero si de una alta sensibilidad a otros estímulos, presión, temperatura, acidez del agua y otras muchas que seguro desconocemos.
Todo ello me ha llevado a pensar que este organismo esta en un estado de letargo o defensa después de haber sido expuesto a un estrés tanto en la recogida de la muestra como en la manipulación para la observación al microscopio.





En esta última foto muestro dos partes de la morfología del Nematodo.
La superficie exterior del gusano adulto es muy resistente y se denomina cutícula.
Los nematodos son gusanos redondos, tienen el cuerpo alargado, cilíndrico y no llevan segmentos.
Los gusanos segmentado se denominan Anelidos.
El mundo microscópico del agua.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

He hecho alguna averiguaciones que soluciona y complementan alguna de las dudas que existía de como se podían unir cada célula para formar la estrella, comente varias opciones.
La primera que tienen unos poros por donde segregan una sustancias gelatinosa que las mantienen unidas, dicha gelatina es bastante común en microalgas.
La segunda teoría es que tienen unas especies de espinas que encajan entre ellas.
Bueno, no íbamos mal en caminado, es la primera opción la real, sustancia gelatinosa que segrega por uno de los extremos.
Otra de la averiguaciones es que pueden existir en grandes cantidades en primavera aunque este no es el caso de esta agua recogida, además puede atascar filtros y con la flotabilidad dificulta la clasificación de los decantadores.  



Poco a poco vamos resolviendo algunos de los enigma de la ciencias.
Gracias a todos los que con vuestra opiniones contribuye a ello.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Oscillatoria es una cianobacteria que ha sabido sobrevivir miles de años gracias a los pocos recurso que necesita. Las cianobacterias son procariotas, quiere decir sin núcleo definido, el ADN lo tiene repartido por el citoplasma.
Las cianobacterias también llamadas algas azules, del griego kyanós azul, solo necesitan agua y luz.
Ya había observado con anterioridad estas microalgas, en realidad son bastante comunes y de este genero hay muchas especies, yo diría que puede ser Oscillatoria tenuis.
El nombre de Oscillatoria le viene por la forma de desplazarse a pequeños impulsos oscilantes.





Sobre las cianobacterias se puede escribir un libro, para un primer contacto pienso que esta bien así.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Quiero ampliar un poco la información de la división de Cyanophytas o cianobacterias, para empezar se puede decir que pueden ser las plantas fotoautótrofas más antiguas que existen en la tierra y que han sobrevivido a extinciones de muchos seres vivos.
Posiblemente han sido los primeros organismo que realizaron la fotosíntesis, función fundamental para otros seres vivos que dependemos del oxigeno para la vida.
Fotoautótrofas: proviene del griego phototroph y significa “se nutre de luz” y son capaces de producir su propio alimento.
Fotosíntesis: es un proceso que transforma la energía de la luz en energía química ( azucares ), a partir del co2, sales minerales, agua y luz solar.
Otra carscteristica importante que ya puse en el anterior post es que las cianobacterias son procariotas, quiere decir sin núcleo definido, el ADN lo tiene repartido por el citoplasma.
Su morfologías más comunes son, unicelulares cocoides, en forma de esferas, pueden manterserse unicadas gracias a una sustancia mucilaginosa ejemplo Microcystis aeruginosa, o formando filamentos simples como la anteriormente vista en este estudio Oscillatoria tenuis .
Espero que esta información ayude a comprender un poco más este tipo de microalgas, que no está falta de controversia en la inclusión de a que reino pertenece.
Ahora voy a tener un poco de menos tiempo, pero estoy preparando algunas cuestiones sorprendentes.
Amigos, un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

He encontrado este nuevo microorganismo, lo he subido en tres fotos para que se pueda observar mejor. Los copépodos la mayoria son de agua salada, de agua dulce existen aproximadamente unas 125 especies.
Los copépodos son crustáceos con un solo ojo central, su cuerpo esta dividido en segmentos, tiene dos antenas, las utiliza como órganos sensoriales y su alimentación es plantígrada.
Este microorganismo que he subido es del genero Cyclops y la especie podria ser Eucyclops macrurus .







Normalmente se describe la especie por la ramas de la furca caudal que es donde señala el puntero en la ultima foto.
El tema de los Copépodos será más largo al tener algunas fotos curiosas.
Como se puede comprobar este mundo puede ser infinito en números y especies.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya pinta más mala tiene ese bicho... Y todo esos picos que son ¿espinas, pelos o qué? Gracias  :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro en un principio es una especie de armadura recubierta de espinas y pelos rígidos.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lázaro en un principio es una especie de armadura recubierta de espinas y pelos rígidos.
> Un saludo.


Como una especie de erizo entonces o algo así?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hay que tener en cuenta que es una subclase de crustáceo como los cangrejos, gambas etc, para podernos hacer un poco la idea estructural.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo las observaciones de F.Lázaro, subo  unas fotos de algunas partes de la armadura recubierta de espinas y pelos rígidos de este microorganismo.
La verdad que es una suerte que sea tan pequeño, si tuviera la envergadura de un elefante podría pasar por un dinosaurio.







La imaginación de la naturaleza puede ser infinita.
Amigos, un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No voy a mentiros a esta altura del estudio, ha habido varias veces que he tenido ganas de tirar el dichoso bote de agua, en los últimos días he dedicado dos secciones de 2,5 horas sin poder sacar una sola foto, dicho esto para que podáis haceros una idea del tiempo dedicado.
No preocuparos porque en estos últimos días se está poniendo interesantes los resultado que estoy obteniendo.
Estas tres fotos es uno de esos primeros resultado.
Copépodos con puesta de huevos, no se el tanto por ciento de suerte que he tenido al realizar estas fotos, me imagino que estando en primavera sera menor, pero que es una gran sorpresa no hay duda.
Un poco de información.
Existen cerca de 12 000 especies de copépodos conocidas entre aguas marina, aguas dulce y las piscifactorías los utilizan como alimento de peces.








El teatro de la vida a nivel microscópico.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, siguiendo con este estudio Puente romano de Córdoba voy a subir dos fotos de unos ciliados que en un principio puede parecer un poco igual a otras que ya he subido.
Se puede observar los macronúcleos , los micronúcleos, las vacuolas contrátiles, pared celular, etc. todo igual que otras veces pero con la diferencia que hay dos ciliados unidos.
Pueden observar ustedes mismos.





No estoy seguro, pero pueden ser las fotos con más valor cientifico que he realizado, la forma habitual de multiplicarse es por reproducción asexual, que realizan por mitosis y que ya estuvimos comentando.
Pero para recordar era la división del núcleo y del citoplasma dando lugar a dos células hijas iguales.
He estados varios días fuera, pero ya estoy en Sevilla.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo la norma de primero las fotos y cuando se puede el vídeo, tengo que comentar que visto de lo que se trata es un poco movido, pero la circunstancia lo requiere.
Ya he comentado que la forma habitual de multiplicarse los ciliados es por reproducción asexual aunque también pueden reproducirse sexualmente, esta forma se denomina reproducción por conjugación.
La reprodución por conjugación, es un poco complicado de explicar y además largo.
Para hacernos una idea general, es la unión de dos ciliados por la parte oral, donde a travez de ese puente de unión se realiza un intercambio de micronúcleos que se van dividiendo sucesivamente y creando células hasta llegar a un numero de 8 por cada individuo, llegando a producir esa unión 16 ciliados con el correspondiente intercambio de ADN.
Es una forma de aumentan la posibilidades de supervivencia.




Como principio la sinceridad, realmente no estoy seguro de cual de las dos reproducciones son las imágenes, por un lado parece una célula dividiéndose en dos y por otro lado la unión se realiza por la parte oral, característica de la reprodución por conjugación.
Yo me decantaría por la segunda.
No preocuparos el tiempo seguro que nos ayudará a resolver este enigma y muchos más.
La naturaleza nos sigue dando lecciones tras lecciones.

Un cordial saludo desde Sevilla.

----------


## REEGE

A éste video tienes que ponerle DOS ROMBOS amigo frfmfrfm!!! Como siempre magnífico trabajo el tuyo y gracias por compartirlo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias REEGE, se agradece el comentario amigo.
Las cosas que pasa en nuestro gran río.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como podéis ver sigo con mis trece, el asunto de observar el aguas es todo un misterio, esta viva, no deja de cambiar constantemente se va transformado sin que nos demos cuenta, unos microorganismo se alimentan de las microalgas, otros se alimentas de estos microorganismos, a la vez se van reproduciendo, los que eran más numerosos ya no lo son y  aparecen otros nuevos.
Después de poco más de una semana, en la superficie del agua, ha aparecido una especie de velo en superficie.
Subo dos fotos para que podáis comprobarlo ustedes mismo. 






Siempre me parece cuando empiezo un estudio que no va a tener suficiente material para completarlo, pero me tendré que hacer a la idea que los estudios no van a quedar faltos de materia sino que me va pareciendo que no tienen final.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Ese velo puede ser materia orgánica muerta o en descomposición, ayudado a crearse por algún rastro aceitoso y polvo en suspensión del aire.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Después de poco más de una semana, en la superficie del agua, ha aparecido una especie de velo en superficie.


Como parar pegarle un trago a esas aguas, madre mía  :EEK!: 

Por cierto, muy chulo el último vídeo, muchas gracias por todo el palizón que te estás pegando para mostrarnos todo ésto.

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro, me gusta la última frase que has puesto.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para empezar daos las gracias por los comentario, parece que no, pero dan ánimos y ayudan.
Lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es el tema de la flotabilidad, ha ocupado la parte superior de la lamina del agua, micromundo que hemos hecho en el bote, cosa que de seguro tiene algún sentido, la naturaleza no hace las cosas porque sí.
Algunas de las estrategias de los microorganismo y microalgas para ganar dicha flotabilidad las hemos mencionado, otras las hemos visto , como unirse para ganar mayor superficie, segregar sustancias mucilaginosas para mantenerse unidas ( gel ), también sabemos que utilizan moleculas de lípidos con menor densidad que el agua. 
Como llevamos un buen camino andado, conocemos que las utilizan para elegir los niveles más apropiado en altura en la columna de agua, donde las condiciones sean más favorable para la vida.
¿Un velo en el agua ? puede parecer una idiotez y yo lo entiendo.
Seguro que algunas sorpresa nos vamos a llevar.
Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

He realizado una batería de fotos del velo, que ha proliferado en la superficie del agua contenida en el bote.







Mi opinión  es que son unas microalgas filamentosas, pero estamos entrado en un tema un poco o muy difícil, ¿ que especie puede ser ?, esa es la incógnita.
Las fotos están hay y el turno de opiniones queda abierto.
Comprendo que esto es muy difícil, por lo menos para mi y después vendrán las bacterias filamentosas, que es un mundo más difícil todavía.
Los avance que estamos realizando nos van llevando a retos mucho más difíciles, que seguramente tendremos que dejar algunos sin responder.
Ya me vais conociendo, no dejare de darle vuelta por un medio o otro para responder todas la incógnitas posibles. 

Un saludo a todos amigos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo una segunda parte de fotos del velo de las microalgas.





Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches amigos, aquí se puede ver como van colonizando las microalga el esqueleto de un Copépodo muerto, en un principio lo está utilizando de soporte, me imagino que lo irá enredando poco a poco hasta llegar a desaparecer.
El velo que en un principio parecía algo un poco abstracto va desvelándonos algunas sorpresas.
Seguro que algunas más nos dará.  



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sí, compañeros y amigos, como siempre subo las fotos y después subo el vídeo.
Las fotos solo han servido como una primera toma de contacto y de aprendizaje de la evolución que ha realizado desde sus inicios hasta la colonización realizada por el llamado velo, como se ha podido verificar es una proliferación de unas microalgas y que nos ha permitido ver su desarrollo en la superficie del bote.
Con las fotos hemos comprobado la textura de dicha capa, pero ha faltado otras realidades que eran imposible observar.
El vídeo nos va a enseñar otras partes de dicho entramado, proporcionando defensa y protección a este micromundo de  múltiples formas de vida. 




Esto nos da una visión generalizada y se puede comprobar la rapidez con que se mueven los microorganismo, podéis haceros una idea de la dificultad de realizar una simple fotografía.
Los microorganismos que se pueden ver ademas son bastante pequeños, creo que se tratan de pequeños ciliados nadadores que podrán tener sobre 5 micrómetros.
Bueno amigos un poco largo, espero que os guste.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hasta ahora nos habíamos introducido en un mundo bastante desconocido para muchas personas que la pasión del agua es algo cotidiano en sus vidas.
Nuevamente vamos a dar un salto hacia lo más pequeño e invisible.
Todo esto, suponiendo  que no este errado en mi apreciación, cosa que cabe la posibilidad.
Creo que son bacterias descomponedoras.
Este vídeo que voy a mostraros, es una pequeña parte negruzca del vídeo anterior.
Cuando realizaba el vídeo anterior pude observar unas pequeñas partículas que se movían a una velocidad increíble, pero que su contraste era muy parecido al mismo agua de la muestra.    




Estas bacterias las podemos ver hoy al estar en gran número, pienso que se están dando un banquete con parte de algún organismo.
El teatro de la vida cada vez más pequeño.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañero, voy a presentaros una nueva especie del genero Amoebida, son células desnudas carente de caparazón.
Su cuerpo con forma de estrella, el centro de la célula es radial, sus pseudópodos nacen anchos acabando en apendices delgados que utilizan para flotar en superficie, su hábitat normal de vida.
Hábitat es el ambiente que ocupa una población biológica.
Su alimentación se constituye de rotíferos, ciliado, diatomeas y de toda materia que pueda abrazar con sus pseudópodos.







Esta ameba no tendrá vídeo al encontrarla totalmente inmóvil, pero ya os hago saber que tendrá una especie de segunda parte.

Un saludo a todos y espero que os guste.

----------


## jlois

Este es uno de los hilos que está sobresaliendo sobre los demás por la dedicación y empeño que colocas en todos y cada uno de tus mensajes. Magnífica labor y la información que acompaña a las imágenes hace que cualquier otro comentario se quede pequeño. Es la diferencia que existe entre las grandes paredes de nuestras presas, altas y esbeltas  y el mundo de lo microscópico, vital e inquieto.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Jose Luis y a todos los demás, es un placer estar con personas como ustedes.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aunque no suela escribir mucho en este hilo, lo sigo siempre que hay actualizaciones. Gracias por este maravilloso trabajo y la dedicación. 
Esa parece una estrella  :Smile: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos dias amigos, ya tenemos dos amebas desnudas de distintas especies donde podemos comparar su morfología, esto ultimo ha ayudado a poner mis ideas claras con respecto a la primera especie que subí en el Estudio Arroyo la Plata Sierra de Aracena, pudiendo ser de la especie Amoeba proteus incognita que cuando realice el estudio no sabia. 

Amoeba proteus.



Esta segunda encontrada en el Estudio Puente Romano de Córdoba es Astramoeba radiosa, con toda seguridad por sus características más definida y diferenciada con las demás especies.

Astramoeba radiosa.




Subo las dos fotos para que ustedes mismo  podáis  comprobar las diferecias entre una y otra.

El milagro de la vida a nivel microscópico.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como se puede ver el Estudio Puente Romano de Córdoba está cogiendo un cariz bastante bueno con relación a microorganismo y observaciones, lo último que he encontrado es una partícula de polen, seguro que de alguna especie de pino.
Los pinos tienen un tipo de polen de forma redonda, con dos polos y con dos sacos aeríferos laterales denominados alas, lo que quiere decir que se transporta por el viento, aunque en este caso  su final ha sido el agua.







Me sorprende que en tan poca agua cupiese tanta vida y formas diferentes.
Un mundo sorprendente y extraordinario más allá del ojo humano.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, bueno, como en el anterior post teníamos imágenes para comparar, en este tema de las partículas de polen también.
Primero voy a subir las imágenes más antiguas, fueron realizadas a unas partículas de polen de un pino ( Pinus halepensis ) de la sierra Norte de Sevilla subidas en el tema ¿ que queréis ver ?.

 Pino ( Pinus halepensis )





Partícula de polen encontrada en el Estudio puente romano de Córdoba, rió Guadalquivir.



Como se pueden apreciar, son prácticamente iguales, la ultima creo que se ve mejor al estar hidratada, cosa que hemos podido observar y aprender.
Seguiremos desvelando este mundo maravilloso del agua.
Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, subo un vídeo un poco corto de un paramecio, para mi el principio es espectacular.
Se puede ver como salta obstáculos como si estuviera intentando salir de un laberinto, en ese entorno va adaptando su cuerpo a los espacios.
El final del vídeo no tiene muy buena definición debido al gran numero de aumentos y la movilidad del ciliado.




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buen video frfmfrfm, he de reconocer que cada vez estoy más "enganchado" a tu trabajo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias sergi.
Solo estoy intentando con mi modesta aportación que avancemos todos juntos en este mundo tan interesante de la biología del agua.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Os acordáis de esta foto anterior de un copépodo, pues bueno, a esta tirada de foto al final iba un vídeo, cosa que no subí debido al lió de carpetas llena de fotos, vídeo, e información que tenía.   



Es un vídeo un poco largo, pongo música para que se haga más ameno, está hecho con aumentos de 1000x con inmersión de aceite.
Quiero que os fijéis en unos microorganismos en forma de hilos que pasan bastante ligeros cuando estoy realizando la observación, no tengo ni idea de la especie que son y puedo ya deciros que estoy llegando a mi techo en estos temas sobre todo cuando llegamos a las bacterias, he buscado ayuda en algunas incógnitas pero estamos a un nivel que debe ser muy difícil encontrar respuestas o yo hasta ahora no he encontrado un buen camino para solucionarlas.




Sigo en este estudio del puente romano de Córdoba, ya me vais conociendo, esto va para largo por mi falta de tiempo y por la cantidad de información acumulada.
Un saludo a todos desde Sevilla.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, he puesto este titulo porque efectivamente es lo que ha ocurrido y sigue ocurriendo.
Las condiciones que tiene este pequeño ecosistema se ve que es favorable para los Copépodos, mirando al trasluz puedo visualizar varios de ellos, que con las fotos anteriores de su puesta me ha hecho pensar que las condiciones de luz y alimento hasta ahora son idóneas pudiendo llegar hasta reproducirse en este pequeño espacio.
Esto de la microscopia además de ver fotografías y seleccionarlas te hace reflexionar, dicho esto, mi reflexión era por qué cuando realice las fotos de la puesta de huevos estaban esparcido y el Copépodo no se movía, obtuve una conclusión, que el peso del cubreobjeto lo oprimía cosa nada habitual ya que siempre se realiza de este modo.
Sabiendo que no tendría problema para recolectar alguno, aunque es un poco difícil y largo de contar ( te mueres de risa ), fui a comprar un portaobjeto que lleva en el centro una hendidura en forma de gota, donde colocas el cubre quedando el microorganismo como libre nadador.
Bueno estas son las nuevas fotos de un Copépodo.







Bueno amigos, aquí están las fotos del Copepodo con los huevos dentro del ovisaco .
Un mundo lleno de misterios y de cuestiones por resolver.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo una nueva foto del copépodo con los nombres de algunas de sus partes.



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Jope... Que pinta más mala tiene ésta foto Francisco...jejeje :Embarrassment: 
Por lo demás muchas gracias por tu excelente trabajo. :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como se puede comprobar hay bastante información sobre los Copépodos, ahora os subo el vídeo facilitando al microorganismo un poco de espacio para nadar gracias al portaobjeto con la hendidura, se puede observar el aparato digestivo e incluso al final expulsa  los excrementos debido al estrés provocado por el atrapamiento.
Los ovisaco que como la palabra indica, es una bolsa donde están agrupados los huevos para ser incubados.
Las vellosidades que llevan unidas los ovisacos me imagino que serán para su protección.   




Como se puede comprobar la imaginación de la naturaleza es infinita.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La siguiente secuencia que sucedió al vídeo anterior fue debido al estrés provocado por la observación y por supuesto al sentirse atrapado el Copépodo.
El Copépodo se deshizo del los ovisaco, me imagino que para liberarse de su peso por una posible escapada como metodo de defensa.
Aquí os dejo las fotos.







Perdonad por lo extenso del tema pero creo que es la única manera que entendamos como se ha desarrolla todo el proceso.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para dar por terminado esta secuencia sobre lo Copépodos subo el vídeo del ovisaco y su vellosidad, que como se puede comprobar alrededor de ella viven amparándose como defensa una comunidad de microorganismos menores.




Los huevos eclosionan típicamente como  larva nauplios que es la primera larva característica de los crustáceos, dicha larva  presenta sólo tres pares de apéndices cefálicos: anténulas, antenas y mandíbulas.
Al ser la larva de un crustáceo, para crecer necesitan mudar (ecdisis). A medida que van mudando y desarrollándose van incorporando segmentos entre las mandíbulas y la región final del cuerpo.
Bueno amigos esto es todo sobre los copépodos, espero que no se haya hecho muy largo, yo no pensaba que iba a encontrar tanta información de un microorganismo en una pequeña gota de agua.
Seguiremos con este estudio del río Guadalquivir a su paso por Córdoba.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No se por qué, pero me recuerda a una medusa...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero, yo no se ya lo que se puede parecer o no, pero que este mundo es increíble te lo aseguro, que exista esta cantidad de seres microscópicos de formas y tamaños que nuestra vista no puede ver e incluso mucho más pequeños que los que veo yo con los medios con los que cuento, sino con los más avanzado que el hombre puede utilizar, me da la misma sensación que cuando uno mira las estrellas, el infinito lo podemos observar tanto mirando hacia arriba como hacia abajo.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La verdad, es que parece, que esta casi todo descubierto, pero, solo sin salir de la Tierra, hay ∞ cosas por descubrir.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, siguiendo con el estudio del agua recogida junto al Puente Romano de Córdoba, hoy voy a subiros varias fotografías de un paramecio, no voy a explicar sus partes, forma de vida o reproducción después de haberlo realizado varias veces en los estudios anteriores, además no pongo la especie porque tengo dudas entre  P. caudatum  y P. aurelia aunque yo me decantaría por  P. caudatum al tener muy bien definida su forma de suela de zapato.
Tengo pedido ayuda para su identificación, espero que más pronto que tarde pueda resolver este enigma, que es como me gusta llamarlo a mí.









El mundo maravilloso de lo microscópico.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, después de un par de días en las playas de Chipiona provincia de Cádiz, retomo el tema subiendo el vídeo del Paramecio para finalizar esta parte.
Espero que os guste.




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo con este estudio subo unas fotos de un pequeño mosquito que estaba flotando en el agua del bote. 
Supongo que estaría en el agua en estado de larva y cuando se produjo la metamorfosis no pudo salir al estar el bote con el tapo semicerrado, me imagino que os acodareis de la larva de mosquito del Estudio Puente de Triana. 
Tengo que explicar que el bote tiene un tapón a rosca y que solo esta sobrepuesto teniendo un intercambio de oxigeno con el exterior.
Como se puede comprobar un pequeño mosquito de dos o tres milímetros es bastante grande para el objetivo de 400 aumentos.
Estas son las fotos.









Un cordial saludo a todos

----------


## Luján

Los mosquitos y elementos de ese tamaño se ven mejor en lupa binocular.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Seguro amigo, yo no he utilizado la lupa nunca, tiene que ser bonito.
Las fotos de este tipo muchas veces estoy en duda de ponerlas pero como soy un tio echao pa alante :Big Grin:  al final siempre decido ponerlas para que no os perdáis un detalle de los que puedo ver yo.
Al final me parece interesante todo y ahí está.
El estudio va a ser un poco largo, por un lado se puede hacer pesado, pero por otro lado es más interesante y completo.
Bueno, un saludo.

----------


## Phoracantha

:EEK!: 

(¿dónde está el icono de aplausos?)

acabo de leerme el hilo sobre los microorganismos del Puente de Triana, y me quedan otros 2 hilos, el del arroyo de la plata y este

felicitarte por el trabajo que estás haciendo frfmfrfm, muy buena calidad de fotos y vídeos, no debe ser fácil

la verdad que es alucinante lo que hay en el agua, empiezas a indagar un poco y te engancha hasta el fondo

un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañero, en este momento vamos aproximadamente por la mitad del estudio Puente Romano de Córdoba, o eso creo yo, porque nunca se sabe cuanto va a durar uno de estos.
Bueno, espero que sigas con nosotros y seguro que aprenderemos mucho contigo.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes, he cogido unos días en este periodo de vacaciones y se está ralentizando aun más el tema, bueno esto no debe ser ningún problema si la dicha es buena.



> además no pongo la especie porque tengo dudas entre P. caudatum y P. aurelia aunque yo me decantaría por P. caudatum al tener muy bien definida su forma de suela de zapato.
> Tengo pedido ayuda para su identificación, espero que más pronto que tarde pueda resolver este enigma, que es como me gusta llamarlo a mí.


Sobre la ayuda he tenido contestación pero no ha podido ser, intentaré seguir con el contacto.




He seguido estudiando el tema y he cambiado de opinión, ahora me decantaría por P. aurelia, mis motivo después de seguir estudiando este enigma ha sido que según algunos estudios para diferenciarlo es que la parte trasera es bastante redondeada y sobre todo su gran tamaño que es este caso, entre 90 y 120 micrómetros.
También en este vídeo aparece un microorganismo en forma de pera con rabíto aproximadamente a los 45 segundos, pensaba que alguien me iba a preguntar, así que aprovecho para identificarlo, es un ciliado llamado Litonotus .
Ya me comento una persona entendida en el tema que lo difícil es identificar la especie porque las diferencias son mínimas y se basan en pequeños detalles, no me gusta equivocarme pero poco a poco vamos conociendo dichos detalles que al final se traduce en un todo llamado conocimiento.
Sigo como siempre falto de tiempo pero hago lo que puedo.
Un abrazo a todos.
Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días amigos, siguiendo con este estudio del agua Puente Romano de Córdoba os presento un nuevo microorganismo, no se cuantas veces he repetido esta frase pero la vedad que me gusta escribirla debido a que esto indica un pequeño hallazgo, una especie de triunfo o una reivindicación a la constancia.

Clase Turbellaria. 

Los turbelarios o gusanos planos son animales pluricelulares, tienen una característica fundamental, poseen boca e intestino pero carecen de ano, la boca se halla en la cara ventral, el agua es absorbida pasando a los intestino donde se digiere las partículas constituidas por microalgas, bacterias, arena y detritus.
El cuerpo esta rodeado por unos anillos musculado, que utiliza extendiendo y contrayendo para desplazase, también esta constituido con cilios ayudando a dicha locomoción.









Creo que este estudio se va alargar en el tiempo, no diría yo que como la longitud del Guadalquivir pero si con la esencia de el.

Un cordial saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Empiezo con algunas características de los Turbelarios, una de ellas es que son hermafroditas, poseen tanto aparato masculino como femenino teniendo cierta complejidad.
Suelen vivir entre los detritus, arenas y plantas, los podemos encontrar frecuentemente en los curso de los ríos y terrenos lacustres.
Sus orígenes se puede remontar a millones de años, se cree que las planarias de agua dulce provienen de antecesores de vida marina. 




El teatro de la vida a nivel microscópico.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para acabar con esta parte del tema subo este vídeo con el objetivo de máximo aumento que tengo, es el típico vídeo que uno esta en dudas si subir o no, el microorganismo es un poco denso y opaco, para que os hagáis una idea creo que es algo parecido a un caracol pero sin concha.
He decidido subirlo al observarse bastante bien las distintas capas periférica que utiliza para su locomoción y como se puede ver reptan parecido a los caracoles. 




Como siempre, espero que os guste.
Francisco.

----------


## jlois

Francisco, cada vez que entro a ver tus imágenes me encuentro con los frutos de un gran trabajo y una dedicación muy admirables. Espero y deseo que esa tendencia no cambie y que este hilo y otros parecidos, se alarguen soberanamente tanto en explicaciones como en fotografías que nos llegan a acercar, y nunca mejor dicho, aquello que por pequeño y microscópico , no le damos la suficiente importancia.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Jose Luis y a todos los compañeros.
Como tu bien sabes, todos aportamos un poco de nuestro trabajo y como hacemos lo que nos gusta es mucho más fácil.
No hace falta que os diga que estoy muy a gusto con todos ustedes.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

He titulado esta parte del estudio Paramecio, enreda-dos, por dos motivo uno salta a la vista, como se puede ver en la foto el Paramecio parece enredado en un ovillo de bacterias filamentosa y el segundo elemento enredado he sido yo.
Me explico, al ver la foto lo primero que pense tengo una proliferación de bacterias filamentosa, he visto algas filamentosas de color verde, pero bacterias y de este color oscuro no, la pregunta del millon que especie puede ser, de momento puedo decir que me va a costar años descubrirlo, dicho esto me quedaba dos posibilidades, decir unas bacterias filamentosa que de esto estoy casi seguro y se acabo el tema o no rendirme y profundizar, anunque me equivoque repetidas veces.
Así que he decidido seguir profundizando, aunque no voy a tener la certeza de la especie si voy a coseguir aprender muchos detalles sobre ellas, Las bacterias. 



Intentaré no extenderme  mucho en los diálogo para no cansar y también espero que sea entretenido.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, aparco la foto anterior y subo unas nuevas fotos de bacterias sin tantos elementos, esto no quiere decir que es mas fácil de comentar.
Para comenzar las fotos las he conseguido de una forma un poco extraña, normalmente coloco la gota en el centro del portaobjeto y la cubro con el cubreobjeto, un pequeño cristal cuadrado quedando el agua mas o menos repartida uniformemente, en el caso de esta fotografía algo cambio, el agua se desplazo hacia un lado quedando una parte del cubreobjeto diríamos en seco y es ahí donde radica la diferencia  de esta foto, está realizada en esta zona, pienso yo que la explicación es que al desplazarse el agua quedaron atrapadas las bacteria entre los dos cristales.



Un poco de información sobre las bacterias.
Las células procariotas son muy pequeñas, entre 1 a 3 µm de longitud y 0,5 a 1,5 µm de diámetro.
Se llama procariota a las células sin núcleo celular definido, es decir, cuyo material genético se encuentra disperso en el citoplasma

Existen tres tipos fundamentales de bacterias:
1- Los cocos o formas esféricas.
2- En foma de bastoncillo, son los bacilos.
3- Formas helicoidales, espirilos.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muchas gracias frfmfrfm.
La verdad, es que no tiene uno la oportunidad de poder contemplar tantas imágenes y vídeos de este pequeño, pero gran mundo, tan cerca.

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes, subo una nueva foto, es prácticamente la mismas que la foto anterior pero con un poco de mejor definición.
Voy a empezar con una contradicción entre varios autores, no es difícil encontrar este tipo de hechos, yo diría que es hasta fácil.
La cuestión es si la morfología (el estudio de la forma de un organismo ) en las bacteria tiene un gran valor para su posterior identificación de las especies, unos autores entienden que dadas sus pocas variedades no la tienen y otros aseguran su gran valor.



Después de meditar un poco, mi opinión es que es de gran importancia para ir enlazando datos para una posterior identificación, pero si lo comparamos con los microorganismos que normalmente estamos observando como protozoos y microalgas, la verdad que en estos últimos la morfología es mucho más decisiva que en las bacterias, no olvidemos que estos tienen mayor tamaño  y la comparativa de los detalles se observa mejor.
Como podéis comprobar observar a través  de una lente ayuda a ejercitar el desarroyo del pensamiento critico.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes, para finalizar esta parte del tema de las bacterias voy a comentar el apartado de su reproducción. Las bacterias poseen un periodo de reproducción
relativamente corto. La reproducción puede ser tanto de tipo sexual como asexual, siendo ésta última la más común, según algunos datos en 16 horas su número puede ascender a unos 5.000 millones (aproximadamente el número de personas que habitan la Tierra).

Asexual, una célula madre se origina dos células hijas exactamente iguales genéticamente a través de la formación de una pared celular transversal.

Sexual o parasexual, en este caso, las bacterias son capaces de intercambiar material genético en un proceso conocido como conjugación bacteriana, algo parecido con lo ya visto entre los paramecio, lo fundamental es que se produce un intercambio genético producido por un contacto mediante pelos sexuales huecos o pili.
Como ustedes comprenderéis el tema es bastante más largo, pero también seria más pesado,  a mi parecer esta bien como está. 

Seguramente recuperaré la foto de enreda-dos, necesito tiempo para estudiarla y exponerla, la idea ya la tengo en la cabeza y creo que va a ser muy interesante al ser un tema muy desconocido como son las bacterias filamentosas. 

Un saludo a todos desde Sevilla.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos vuelvo a recuperar la fotografía del paramecio enreda-dos.
Voy a exponer esta foto en varias partes, esta  se la voy a dedicar a los protozoos, he numerado estos en 1,2, 3 e intentaré no extenderme.



1.Protozoo ciliado Paramecio.
El primer elemento es un Paramecio, que os voy a contar de este que ustedes ya no sepan, lo hemos visto en los tres estudios realizados  y sabéis tanto como yo, llevamos vistas un gran número de fotos y vídeos de distintas especies, Aurelia, Caudatum y Busaria.
Yo me decantaría por Paramecio Caudatum pero ya sabéis lo difícil que es identificar las especies.

En esta foto del paramecio quiero que os fijéis en particular en su interior, como se puede observar unas particulas negras, los paramecio una de sus fuentes de alimentos son las bacterias, se puede observar su endidura bucal repleta de bacterias filamentosa de color negro e incluso organos como las vacuolas contráctiles o el poro anal.

2. Protozoo Ciliado reptante Aspidisca.
Para empezar voy a decir que hemos dado un paso más en este mundo tan difícil y variado de la microbiología, este elemento no habíamos tenido la capacidad de identificarlo ni en este estudio ni en los dos anteriores por lo rápido de sus movimientos y un cierto parecido con euplotes que es de mayor tamaño.

Este segundo elemento es Aspidica un ciliado reptante.

Su cuerpo es curvado en el dorso y plano en su parte ventral donde estan situdado los cirros que puede utilizar como patas para desplazarse por encima de los floculo o como remos cuando tiene que desplazarse de un floculo a otro en su busca de las bacterias de las que se alimentan.
Es un microorganismo muy inquieto y difícil de seguir, vive en aguas ricas en materias orgánicas.
Su tamaño oscila sobre 50 micrómetros.

3. Microorganismos menores.
El número tres los he llamado microorganismos menores al ser de un tamaño menor de los 30 micrómetros, seguramente habrá una mecla de varias especies teniendo todas ellas una gran movilidad y de momento muy dificil sacar ninguna conclución.


La vida vista en pequeños sorbos.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes, para cerrar este apartado de los protozoos de la foto anterior voy a subir un pequeño vídeo de Aspidica, tengo que comentar que no está realizado en la misma muestra de agua sino en una anterior y que aún no tenia identificado este microorganismo por aquel entonces.
En la foto está numerado con el 2. Protozoo Ciliado reptante Aspidisca no apreciándose muy bien, también tengo que decir que en el vídeo solo se puede ver en algunos tramos, segundos 6 y 15. Al final del vídeo se puede observar un posible  paramecio bursaria saliendo disparado. 




Este microorganismo ha sido un paso adelante, aunque el vídeo no tenga la calidad de otros lo fundamental ha sido el poder determinar la especie.
Os comento, por ahora llevo sobre 17 carpetas repletas de fotos y vídeos, ya podéis imaginaros la cantidad de información que voy acumulando solo en imágenes, espero que tengáis paciencia pero yo creo que merece la pena.
Lo que se puede llegar a ver en un poco de agua recogida en el río Guadalquivir, Puente Romano de Córdoba.    

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

Excelente trabajo, Francisco , el que estás realizando. Te mereces la admiración del foro por todo lo que nos estás mostrando y sobretodo, explicando.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes, vuelvo a recuperar la foto de enreda-dos abriendo una tercera parte para comentar la zona inferior de la  foto.
También nuevamente numero las zonas que pienso más importante para después pasar a comentarlas.




Zona 1 y 2. Flóculos.
Partículas de materia orgánica he inorgánica formando un grumo, pudiendo ocurrir de forma natural  pero normalmente es inducido, es la unidad básica de la clarificación de las aguas  de consumo humano o depuración de aguas residuales. 

Zona 3. Espacio interflocular.
Como su nombre indica es el espacio entre floculo y floculo, no tiene mucho que comentar pero si es importante para la visión general de la observación.

Zona 4. Puente interflocular.
 Se puede ver en la fotografía las bacterias filamentosas van del  flóculo mayor hasta el flóculo menor produciendo dicho puente pero a la vez mantiene separado los dos flóculo, este puente es una de las causas por la que entorpece la clarificación en los decantadores no dejando unir flóculo con flóculo disgregando el fango y perdiendo ese  peso tan necesario para su posterior decantación.

Algunas personas estarán familiarizado con palabras como floculo, coagulación- floculación lenguaje muy utilizado en estaciones de tratamientos de aguas pero  no creáis que la observación microscópica de dichos flóculos está al alcance de todos.

El mundo oculto del agua.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañero, esta cuarta parte se la vamos a dedicar a las bacterias filamentosas.
En primer lugar como se puede observar y su nombre indica forman cadenas largas de filamentos en su reprodución.

Las algas filamentosas de esta foto y dando por hecho que estoy en lo cierto, se puede observa en la flecha numero 1 unas lineas punteada, esto nos indica que dichas bacterias están encapsulada por una vaina y los huecos son espacios en la vaina donde no existen las bacterias.

La flecha numero 2  se observa que dichos filamentos ademas de tener vaina crecen ligeramente enrollado y en forma de madeja.
Con estas dos particularidades yo diria que es un tipo de bacteria llamada Tipo 021N.



Como comprenderéis el tema es muy difícil, para tener mas certeza de la especies habría que realizar unas observaciones a 1000 aumentos con inmersión de aceite y alguna tinción.
Con respecto a las tinciones y otras características ya hablaremos en otro apartado mas adelante.
Me queda tantas cosas que comentar sobre las bacterias filamentosas, su repercusión y proliferación en los decantadores biológicos, medios nutricionales, donde se desenvuelven mejor o su forma de obtener energía que no se podría acabar el estudio.
Así, como tenemos tiempo todo se andará.

El mundo oculto del agua.
Un cordial saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros, quiero concluir esta parte de enreda-dos con un vídeo, como se puede observar el paramecio sigue enredado y nosotros no tanto, hemos descubierto un mundo más microscópico que los protozoos, las bacterias.




Seguimos avanzando en este Estudio del Agua Puente Romano de Córdoba y seguro que nos depara algunas sorpresas más.

Un cordial saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros, seguimos con el estudio del agua sobre el río Guadalquivir a su paso por la bonita ciudad de Córdoba, voy a partir este tema en distintos artículos, ya sabéis que no me gustan los tochos.
En primer lugar voy a comentar que estas fotos son de las primeras que realice y no son nada buenas pero intentaré que en conjunto nos hagamos una idea.





En las primeras veces que le quito el tapón al bote y empiezo a sacar unos palitos que estaba en flotación que al final si recordáis eran huesos de aceitunas, observo que una partícula de color negro que está en la superficie sale corriendo ( nadando ) hacia el fondo, como ustedes comprenderéis esto para una persona que recorre 280 Km desde Sevilla a Córdoba y viceversa para traer un bote de agua, es todo un tesoro.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Después de comprobar que este organismo sabía defenderse a las mil maravilla la cuestión era como atraparlo, las pinzas imposible, sería como intentar coger moscas en el aire con dicha herramienta. Había otra posibilidad pero un poco engorrosa, sería trasvasar el agua a otro recipiente hasta hacerlo caer y despues volver a realizar la misma operación dejando la menor cantidad de agua para seguidamente absorber con una pipeta.
El pequeño organismo medirá aproximadamente 1mm.

Pipetas.









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

La buena investigación lleva tiempo y esfuerzo.
En tu caso además es ingeniosa.
Gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Efectivamente, lo absorbí con la pipeta, lo coloque en el portaobjeto y cuando miré a través del ocular, inmediatamente de di cuenta que todo lo había hecho no valdría para mucho, el organismo es bastante grande para mi microscopio seria más adecuado una lupa monocular, otro aspecto que no había tenido en cuenta con la inquietud de la captura era que el organismo era opaco, otra característica que ha dado el resultado de las fotografías.

La primera fotos es de una parte de las patas y la segunda es del abdomen.





Curiosamente se puede observar unas vellosidades  en las patas como en el abdomen,  me imagino que será para detectar las ondas  producidas en el agua de posibles victimas o para su autoprotección.

Otra posibilidad sería que le sirviera para aumentar la superficie y mantener la estabilidad mientras nadan.

 Puesto a imaginar,  podría recibir ondas electromagnéticas, campos de fuerzas etc., todos sabemos que las partículas que están suspendidas en el agua posen cargas eléctricas  estando más que documentado en los procesos de clarificación de las estaciones de tratamientos de agua potables.

Otra posibilidad  seria que al nadar y el roce con las moléculas del agua se fuera cargando eléctricamente y lo utilizara para aturdir a sus victimas, todos sabemos que el roce carga los cuerpo con electricidad estática.

Ya voy entendiendo porque en los dibujos animados los científicos los visten con una bata blanca y la cara un poco de loco.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos tardes compañeros, esta primera foto que voy a presentar en este post esta realizada en seco, me explico el organismo lo coloque y absorbí el agua del portaobjeto, no le puse el cubreobjetos por el miedo a aplastarlo.



Quiero que os fijéis en la cabeza, como se puede comprobar el tamaño de los ojos no tiene relación con las dimensiones de la cabeza, si nosotros los tuviéramos de ese tamaño nos llegarían a las orejas, otra cosa que he observado también es que tampoco los tiene centrado en la parte frontal sino desplazado hacia los laterales, es fácil entender que estas características de su morfología es una adaptación al agua, las  propias característica del organismo y  al medio el cual habita.
La pregunta que me hago es el porqué de dichas modificaciones y cuales son las ventajas de ellas.

Para empezar voy a comentar que  no tiene parpados y creo que son ojos compuestos, estos tipos de ojos no tienen una lente central como los nuestros sino que tiene miles de pequeñas lentes a través de las cuales reciben miles de imágenes.
El tamaño y la posición junto a las características de estos ojos le ofrece una serie de ventajas como controlar todo su entorno sin moverse, tener mucho mas  amplio ángulo de visión que si los tuviera centrados y el sistema de lentes les ofrece la particularidad de detectar movimientos rápidos e incluso podría percibir distinta polarización de la luz.

Seguidamente os presento un pequeño vídeo que he realizado con un portaobjeto que tiene una hendidura en forma de gota de agua en el centro, esto me ha dado la posibilidad de ver el organismo en movimiento, como se suele decir el movimiento se ve andando en este caso se diría el movimiento se ve nadando, así podremos hacernos también la idea de como se desplaza en el agua.




Nunca unas imágenes tan pobres nos enseñaron tanto y dieron más de si. 
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Seguimos con el estudio Puente Romano de Córdoba, en este apartado voy a subir la evolución del estado de estrés  en un rotífero producido por el manejo de la muestra, además voy a comentar lo fácil que es dejar pasar por alto un microrganismo cuando en el se produce un acto de defensa.

Normalmente las primeras observaciones se realiza con el objetivo de menor aumento, vas visionando hasta que se ve algo que atrae tu vista, es bastante normal que haya muestra que no encuentres nada y puede darse el caso que te lleves varias horas con el consiguiente dolor de espalda y peor aun, el tiempo perdido.

Normalmente se ven flóculos o grumos, arenas con distintas refracciones de la luz emitida por los led, microalgas ya conocidas y repetidas, en este caso siguiendo estas pautas pase por encima de algo con forma relativamente redonda, hago saber que al microscopio redondo redondo hay pocas cosas, ya hablaremos algún día de este tema, seguí con normalidad y no encontrando nada volví hacia atrás por mis mismos pasos encontrándome la sorpresa de un rotífero  desperezándose, subo las imágenes de su evolución.










Es difícil de entender como un microrganismo tan pequeño haya evolucionado hasta estos niveles, es algo parecido a cuando las personas escuchamos un estruendo fuerte y nos encogemos o nos agachamos.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, he llamado esta parte Fhilodina 2x2, lo entenderéis rápidamente, primero subo una foto con dos organismos y después subo un vídeo también con otros dos organismos, se ve que he tenido esta vez suerte al coger la gota de la muestra.

Primero la foto.



Segundo el vídeo.




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buena compañero,  he subido este vídeo solo con la intención de que veáis como Philodina es capaz de hacer malabarismos con dos células de Melosira( diatomea).
  La boca está situada en la zona ventral de la región cefálica, y esta rodeada por bandas ciliadas del aparato rotador que crean pequeñas corrientes que atraen las partículas de alimento del entorno.
Tienen una semejanza de una ruedas y parecen dar la vuelta con un grado considerable de velocidad, por lo que produce una corriente muy rápida del agua hacia la misma boca del microorganismo.




La vida oculta del agua.
Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, siguiendo con este apartado del rotífero  Philodina, para acabar con el tema subo un nuevo vídeo donde se puede ver bastante bien todos sus órganos.




Su cuerpo consta de una cabeza, un tronco y un pie. 

En la parte de la cabeza se observa sus corona ciliada, también se ve perfectamente su faringe, denominada mástax.
También sobre el segundo 58 se puede ver la apertura y cierre de la cloaca, se mueve reptando parecido a una sanguijuela

El pie termina en cuatro dedos pequeños, cada uno alimentado con una secreción pegajosa de las glándulas de cemento situado más arriba en el pie. En esta imagen dicho pie se adhiere al portaobjeto.

El nombre rotíferos significa portadores de ruedas.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, sigo con este estudio de la muestra de agua recogida en el Puente Romano de Córdoba.
Esta vez os voy a mostrar un microrganismo que a mí en particular me  gusta mucho, son las vorticella, esta dentro del orden sessilida, familia vorticellidae y genero vorticela, la especie me ha sido imposible descubrir.
La forma corporal es acampanada y esta anclada al sustrato con su pedúnculo contráctil.





Esta ultima foto señalo las dos partes antes mencionadas.



Un saludo a todos y espero que os guste.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, siguiendo con el apartado de la Vorticella ahora voy a subir en este post la vorticella vista a 1000x, cuando encuentro un microorganismo realizo una gran cantidad de fotografías e intento ralizarlas lo más rápido posible debido que cualquier movimiento, bien mio o del propio microorganismo puede dar al traste con una buena observación, dentro de lo que el sistema admite no esta mal del todo.
Las fotos:





Esta última foto no es que yo la haya hecho en blanco y negro sino que ha salido así, además también ha salido un vídeo con esta cromatografía de color, en este estudio no han sido las únicas fotos ni los únicos microorganismo con esta características sin haber encontrado ninguna explicación por el momento.




Vorticella es un género de protozoo, con más de dieciséis especies conocidas. Es un microorganismo unicelular ciliado de agua dulce eutrofizada y en este caso esta en solitario pudiendo estar en grupo.
Como ya hemos podido observar en los otros estudios  , pueden contraer violentamente su cuerpo ante estímulos externos.

Alimentación: Se alimenta de bacterias que dirige hacía su zona bucal creando un corriente de agua (vortex) moviendo sus cilios, posteriormente son digeridas en vacuolas digestivas.

La vida vista en pequeños sorbos.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, siguiendo con el tema de la Vorticella y para acabar con este apartado subo un vídeo realizado con el objetivo de 1000x con inmersión de aceite, en él se puede observar  el perístoma, esta provisto de una franja de cilios, estos  produce un remolino enviando el alimento hacia el fondo del embudo para pasar a las vacuola digestiva. 




La música es de Chopin, Nocturne No. 8 in D-flat Major.

Siguiendo la vida en su estado más pequeño.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## culipardo

Extraordinarios videos, una vez más para quitarse el sombrero.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias amigo, ahí están para que lo disfrutéis.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas seguimos con este estudio, hoy  vuelvo a quedar un poco perplejo con el hallazgo, es una parte de un Branquiópodo, mejor dicho es una parte del postabdomen de un Branquiópodo, esto no es una cosa extraña dentro de una observación microscópica de una muestra de agua, además, ya en el anterior estudio  Arroyo la Plata en Aracena y Picos de Aroche pudimos ver no solo sus partes sino fotos y videos con sus movimientos.

Foto estudio Arroyo la Plata en Aracena y Picos de Aroche, Braquiópodo.



Siguiendo con la explicación lo raro no es encontrar una furca que es la parte encontrada del  Branquiópodo, lo raro es eso, que he encontrado solo una parte, no he encontrado ningún ejemplar entero ni vivo ni muerto, pudiendo ser que hubiera alguno, habría fallecido y seguidamente devorado y descompuesto o que solo al sumergir el bote en el rió entrara esta sola parte por casualidad pudiendo suponer que habría o hubiera habido una colonia en esta zona de recogida.

Presento la foto de la furca con su uña terminal.









Los enigmas de la microscopia.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, siguiendo con este estudio voy a daros a conocer un nuevo genero, Hypotrichida siempre suponiendo que no esté equivocado, quiero decir que he enviado estas fotos a  varias personas mucho más entendida que yo y ha sido imposible, después de dos meses y siguiendo algunas pistas creo que puedo decir que tengo el genero, que no es poco, es un mundo muy muy difícil y con muy pocos especialistas además yo diría que es infinito, solo hay que pensar que todavía hay plantas y animales sin descubrir, imaginaros los que habrá en el mundo microscópico.

Las fotos.







El colorido de las fotos salta a la vista, el tono rosáceo del microrganismo, las algas filamentosas en verde y el fondo azulado da un carácter especial a la foto poco habitual.

Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, como siempre he subido el vídeo para finalizar el tema, siguiendo el estudio de este microorganismo, una de su característica mas notable es su color rojizo.
El pigmento en estos microorganismos es Blepharismin, sustancia que le da  a Blepharisma su característico color rosado.
Blepharisma se alimentan de una variedad de pequeños organismos, incluyendo bacterias , algas flageladas y rotíferos. Como se puede ver esta bien ciliado y su tamaño es bastante grande , también podemos observar el macronucleo y una vacuola contráctil bastante grade.
Espero que os guste este video. 




Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Excelente trabajo el que estás realizando , Francisco . Gracias por ello y por la divulgación que realizas sobre este particular mundo microscópico.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias José Luis  por los ánimos y a todos los que seguís el tema de los microorganismos. Me está costando mucho acabar con este estudio, pero va ha ser el reflejo de una buena parte de lo que hemos aprendido.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes a todos, seguimos con un nuevo microorganismo en este estudio, las fotos no son nada buenas ni el color, contraste, etc… este motivo no me ha llevado a rechazar el microorganismo ni el reportaje.
El microorganismo es un protista flagelado del  orden Euglenida y del genero Paranema.







Siguiendo con la explicación de no rechazar el reportaje, quiero deciros que el motivo ha sido el video que le sigue a las fotos y que a mi en particular me asombro cuando lo realice.
Espero que no os lo perdáis.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Impacientes estamos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes, para acabar con esta parte del agua recogida en el puente Romano de Córdoba río Guadalquivir subo un vídeo que me asombro la forma que tiene de trasladarse este microorganismo.
El género Peranema incluye a una veintena de especies todas ellas fagotróficas, es decir, ingieren el alimento, fundamentalmente detritus, bacterias y pequeñas algas.
Las células son de 35 a 50 micras de largo. El flagelo se proyecta en frente de las células y el movimiento se limita a la punta que como podáis ver es una especie de hélice que utiliza para trasladarse.




El mundo microscópico.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, abrimos otro tema en este estudio del río Guadalquivir a su paso por la ciudad de Córdoba, en el anterior tema inicie comentando que la calidad de las imágenes no eran muy buena y en este caso comento todo lo contrario, la calidad de las fotos son bastante buenas, de vez en cuando salen unas fotos o vídeos con unos colores vistoso para una observación de una gota de agua a través de un microscopio de campo claro, siendo este el caso. El color es espectacular y se puede apreciar muy bien los detalles más pequeños. 

Las fotos.









Esta fotos pertenece a una tecameba del genero Centropyxis, la estructura esta coloreada de marrón y se puede observar las espinas testáceas, se traslada por seudópodos como las anteriores amebas presentadas.
Su tamaño normalmente varía entre 100 y 250 micrómetros. La alimentación es bastante variada, algas verdes, diatomeas algas, filamentosas etc.
Ya se puede vislumbrar el final de este estudio aunque todavía me quedan algunos microorganismo que identificar, espero que no se os esté haciendo demasiado largo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Juan Miguel Torre

> Muy buenas compañero, voy a presentaros una nueva especie del genero Amoebida, son células desnudas carente de caparazón.
> Su cuerpo con forma de estrella, el centro de la célula es radial, sus pseudópodos nacen anchos acabando en apendices delgados que utilizan para flotar en superficie, su hábitat normal de vida.
> Hábitat es el ambiente que ocupa una población biológica.
> Su alimentación se constituye de rotíferos, ciliado, diatomeas y de toda materia que pueda abrazar con sus pseudópodos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es un trabajo espectacular, super-laborioso e interesante, me imagino que te tiene que gustar un montón y cuando descubres algo muy poco frecuente tiene que ser una satisfación impagable. 

Me gustaria primero preguntarte si no puedes comentar a que aumentos están echas las fotografias o si utilizas la misma punta (que sale en todas las fotos y no sé como se llama por su nombre correcto) de qué grosor es ésta?

Y otra pregunta, que dentro de mi ignorancia alucino es porqué las amebas siendo tan pequeñas, la más grande puede ser visible porque ronda el milímetro, pero aún asi, porqué siendo tan pequeñas su genoma puede ser hasta 200 veces más grande que el nuestro, es información repetitiva o realmente esconden más de lo que se conoce actualmente?

Un saludo y muchas gracias por abrirme los ojos un poco más. jejeje!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Juan Miguel, sobre los aumentos sé que habría que estar poniéndolos pero la verdad que no me paro voy pasando de un objetivo a otro, normalmente de menos a mas. Los objetivos que tengo son 4x, 10x, 4o, 100x y 100x con inmersión de aceite.
Te puedes ir haciendo la idea que cuando se ve más pequeño es el 4x y así sucesivamente.
Sobre el puntero lo trae el ocular de fabrica, estoy pensando desde hace tiempo compra otro ocular pero este con una escala micrómetrica para medir los organismos, ya lo tengo visto.
Sobre las amebas y su genoma no tengo ni idea, esto es un mundo muy ,muy difícil, además no tiene final, no existen mucha personas donde te puedas apoyar.
Hago lo que puedo, le dedico muchas horas, lo que si te puedo decir que es una sorpresa constante de lo que es la naturaleza escondida.
No me importa que me pregunte, es más, me gusta, me hace seguir avanzando.

Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## Antonio D.

Pues muchas gracias frfmfrfm por darme a conocer a unos paisanos míos que andaban por ahí sin que los del censo del ayuntamiento estuvieran enterados :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Bueno, bien pensado, estos paisanos ya se encontraban aquí mucho antes de que la Corduba romana tuviera censoluego entoncesbienvenidosmejor bienhalladosEn cualquier caso, ¡me alegro de veros! :Wink: 

En serio, gracias por el gran trabajo frfmfrfm.

Cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, hoy voy a presentaros un ciliado nuevo, llevo aproximadamente 7 meses con este estudio de los cuales llevaré 4 con estas fotos realizadas, me negaba a exponeros este apartado sin tener una idea más o menos concreta de dicho microorganismo, según mi idea la especie puede ser  Frontonia del genero pecinuline.

Las fotos.







Esta última foto es de la vacuola contráctil que regula la presión osmótica de la célula.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, siguiendo con este tema, ciliado Frontonia del genero pecinuline subo el vídeo donde se puede observar su lenta movilidad, este genero oscila entre 60 y 300 micrómetros de largo, su forma es de un ovoide, se alimenta de diatomeas y otras algas. 
También podemos comprobar que  el ciliado esta enredado en un conjunto de bacteria filamentosas.
Espero que os guste.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas amigos, subo un vídeo que yo personalmente le tengo un cariño especial por su espectacularidad, es la vacuola contráctil vista 1000x.




Espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya guapada frfmfrfm.
Te deberían de dar un premio por esto que haces  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias paisano, con que os guste ya me doy por contento.
Tengo una sorpresa, la subiré cuando la tenga acabada.
Un abrazo amigo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, sigo con el estudio del agua río Guadalquivir a su paso por la ciudad de Córdoba, en la esquina superior derecha de la imagen se puede observar las espinas y el mástax en la esquina izquierda de la imagen.
Probablemente  es un Cephalodella. 



No hace falta que os diga que estos últimos microorganismos son los que más tiempo me esta llevando identificar.
La vida oculta del agua.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que ver la diversidad que hay en una sola muestra de agua de un punto de la geografía. Estos temas mwe están ayundando bastante a entender los grande que es el mundo, y lo grande que es el mundo microscópico.

Además, ahora que estoy dando ese tema de la biodiversidad(que mañana tengo el examen), con todo lo que estoy recogiendo, me estoy empapando de sabiduría. Gracias  :Wink: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Espero que te lo hayas preparado y que te salga bien.
Un saludo paisano.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, para finalizar con este tema voy a subir el vídeo que tuve la oportunidad de realizar al  microorganismo en esta  primera fase de vida.

Como se suele decir, el movimiento se demuestra andando.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un saludo compañeros, sigo con este estudio que esta llegando a su final, subo una foto de este microorganismo que es muy difícil de identificar, este es el motivo por el que le he colocado un interrogante.
Después de mucho investigar creo que puede ser un Telotroch, es la etapa de nadador libre de los miembros de la orden Sessilida, protozoo de la subclase Peritrichia.



Espero que os guste.
Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para finalizar este apartado subo el vídeo correspondiente.




Espero que os guste.
Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches a todos, sigo con este estudio de la muestra que recogí en el río Guadalquivir a su paso por la bonita ciudad de Córdoba, en este caso es otra Vorticella pero con distinta campana.
Vorticella , género del ciliado protozoo Peritrichida, organismo en forma de campana o cilíndrico con un anillo conspicuo de los cilios (procesos similares a pelos) en el extremo oral y un tallo contráctil no ramificado en el extremo aboral. Vorticellas comen bacterias y protozoos pequeños y viven en agua dulce o salada unido a las plantas acuáticas, objetos sumergidos y animales acuáticos. Aunque vorticellas se encuentran a menudo en grupos, cada tallo se sujeta de forma independiente. El tallo consta de una funda externa que contiene un fluido y un hilo en espiral contráctil. Cuando vorticella se contrae el hilo tallo se acorta, y la vaina está enrollado como un sacacorchos.





Este estudio se podría llamar la historia interminable pero es que es así.
Un saludo. Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un saludo a todos, siguiendo este tema subo el vídeo que realice a la Vorticella, se puede comprobar las partes del pedúnculo.
También me gusta las contracciones que realiza refugiándose en la materia de la izquierda, también podemos observar como las lineas puteadas que de momento creo que son bacterias con vainas que le estorban para extenderse.




Espero que os guste.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esta vez voy a subiros la comparativa de los dos últimos vídeos para que podáis comprobar perfectamente el cambio de este microrganismo al verse presionado por la situación.

En el primer vídeo se ve el estado Vorticella con su pedúnculo adherido al sustrato.

El segundo vídeo se puede ver en estado libre nadador, la suerte ha sido que es además el mismo organismo. 

Puedo decir que me ha llevado  muchos meses averiguar sobretodo el estado Telotroch, me era imposible encontrar información e imágenes.
La clave ha estado en la observación de la materia orgánica de la izquierda donde se puede comprobar el mismo enfoque de la cámara en los dos vídeos, comprobándose el cambio morfológico del microorganismo.







Es increíble la adaptación de los organismos al medio donde vive, supongo que los hombres también sabremos adaptarnos a esta coyuntura que nos ha tocado vivir.
Un salido, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches amigos subo estas tres nuevas fotos de un nuevo microorganismo, ahora mismo no tengo ni idea del titulo que le voy a poner a este nuevo apartado, yo diría imposible ponerle nombre, no solo yo sino bastantes más personas a las que he acudido. 
El problema está si son bacterias o hongos, menos mal ya encontré el titulo.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Así es difícil adivinar qué es, pero yo apostaría por bacterias. Los hongos que he visto no eran así. Además, es más fácil que se cultiven bacterias que hongos.

Y pese a que hay hongos microscópicos, normalmente suelen ser algo mayores. O bien las colonias que forman son claramente visibles.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me ha dado mucha alegría ver tu comentario Luján, llevas mucha razón al decir que es muy difícil identificar este microorganismo con solo unas fotos, habría que realizar unas tablas de numerosas pruebas y por descarte y coincidencias nos llevaría con cierta seguridad a su determinación.
Pero como no podemos quedarnos así me lío a intentar buscar fotos, leer y preguntar más que un tonto, que le vamos hacer soy un pesaoo.
Después de muchos meses la opción más creíble para mi es Thiothrix es una bacteria género de filamentosas de azufre-oxidantes.
En estas últimas fotos se puede observar los granos de azufre elemental producido por estas bacterias. El azufre se deposita en invaginaciones dentro de la membrana celular . 
También se puede ver las rosetas de los filamentos aunque no siempre se forman.







Puedo equivocarme, pero siempre he intentado descubrir este mundo tan difícil para disfrutarlo con todos ustedes.
Me he puesto un poco serio para comentaros que ha llegado el fin de este estudio del agua recogida en el río Guadalquivir a su paso por el Puente Romano de la ciudad de Córdoba.
Seguidamente realizaré un indice de fotos y vídeos en orden cronológico.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Microorganismo del Agua - Puente romano de Córdoba, índice de fotos y vídeos en orden cronológico.

1. Microorganismo del Agua - Puente romano de Córdoba.
1.2 El ecosistema.
1.4 Sensaciones en la recogida de una muestra.
1.5 Sorprendente descubrimiento.
1.6 Asterionella formosa, una estrella en el agua.
1.8 ¿Por qué formaciones en estrellas?
2.12 Sobre que la estrella.
2.13 Nematodo, posiblemente en estado de estrés.                    
2.14 Asterionella formosa, información complementaria.
2.15 Oscillatoria (cianobacterias).
2 16 Cianobacterias, información complementaria.
2.17 Copepoda, una nueva división de microorganismo.
3.22 Armadura de los Copépodos.
3.23 Copépodos con sorpresa.
3.24 Reproducción sexual de dos ciliados.
3.25 Vídeo. Reproducción sexual de dos Ciliados.
3.28 Después de una semana el agua en el bote.
4.32 Siguiendo el tema del velo.
4.33 El velo.
4.34 El velo de las microalgas.
4.35 Colonización de la estructura de un Copépodos.
4.36 Video. El velo de las microalgas lleno de vida.
4.37 Bacterias.
4.38 Amebas, Astramoebar radiosa.
5.42 Amebas, comparativa de especies.
5.43 Polen de conífera.
5.44 Polen de conífera. Comparativa.
5.45 Paramecio.
5.48 Volvemos hacia atrás.
5.49 El micromundo del bote.
5 50 Un poco de información.
6.52 Vídeo Copépodo.
6.53 Estrés del Copépodo
6.54 Vídeo ovisaco.
6.58 Paramecio.
6.59 Vídeo del Paramecio.
6.60 Pequeño mosquito.
7.65 Vídeo paramecio, vuelvo hacia atrás.
7.66 Turbelarios, gusanos planos.
7.67 Video de Turbelarios, gusanos planos.
7.68 Vídeo, Turbelario 1000x
8.71 Paramecio, enreda-dos.
8.72 Bacterias.
8.74 Bacterias, segunda parte.
8.75 Bacterias, tercera parte.( Reproducción ).
8.76 Paramecio, enreda-dos. Segunda parte.
8.77 Pequeño vídeo de Aspidica.
8.79 Enreda-dos. Tercera parte.
8.80 Enreda-dos. Cuarta parte.
9.81 Vídeo, paramecio junto a bacterias filamentosas.
9.82 Un tesoro con patas. (Corixidae).
9.83 Corixidae. Segunda parte.
9.85 Corixidae. Tercera parte.
9.86 Corixidae. Cuarta parte.
9.87 Philodina en estado de estrés.
9.88 Philodina 2x2.
9.89 Philodina haciendo malabarismos.
9.90 Vídeo de Philodina.
10.91 Vorticella.
10.92 Vorticella 1000x.
10.93 Vídeo, Vorticella 1000x.
10.96 Resto de un Braquiópodo.
10.97 Fotos Hypotrichida.
10.98 Video de posible Blepharisma.
11.101 Fotos Paranema.
11.103 Vídeo Peranema.
11.104 Fotos Centropyxis sp.
11.106 Un saludo compañero.
11.108 Especie Frontonia.
11.109 Vídeo de Frontonia.
11.110 Frotonia, vacuola contráctil.
12.113 Nauplius de rotífero.
12.116 Vídeo, Nauplius de rotífero.
12.117 ¿Telotroch?
12.118 Vídeo. ¿Telotroch?
12.119 Vorticella, género de ciliado protozoo Peritrichida,
12.120 Video Vorticella género de ciliado protozoo Peritrichida.
13.121 Comparativa de los dos últimos vídeos.
13.122 ¿Bacterias o hongos?
13.124 Thiothrix.

Dejo esta herramienta para todos los tengáis interés en buscar algún microorganismo en particular, espero que os sirva de ayuda.
Intentaré hacer algunas reflexiones sobre este estudio para terminar.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Voy a empezar destacando la época del año en que realicé la recogida de la muestra, principio de primavera mes de abril, destaco esta particularidad como muy importante para la vida de todos los seres vivo y por supuesto también para los microscópicos.

La longitud del río Guadalquivir es de 657 km y una superficie de cuenca  de 57.071 km2, señalo estos datos porque el agua de un río es el reflejo de los ecosistemas por los que pasa, influirían factores como el relieve y la topografía, la litología, es decir el tipo de roca y su composición, el ser humano también como gran factor. Otro factor que quiero resaltar es el poco caudal que circulaba en el río cuando recogí la muestra, el invierno pasado fue por esta zona  bastante seco, se podría decir que es tal la cantidad de factores que influyen que no podría enumerarlos todos.

Primeras conjetura, el clima ha desempeñado un papel destacado, un aumento de la radiación solar junto con el poco caudal habría incrementado la temperatura del agua para lo que sería normal en esas fechas, esto ha producido una gran actividad reproductora y cíclica de los microorganismos.

Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Otro factor que he podido comprobar ha sido la cantidad de materia vegetal y seguro que también otros elementos de los tratamientos  de los olivos como herbicidas, plaguicidas, pulpa, huesos, restos de la poda (maderas, hojas…), sin olvidar los subproductos de la manufactura de la aceituna y aceite.

También influye, los movimientos de tierras de la agricultura del olivar que con las lluvias llegan al río arrastrando todo tipo de materias condicionando las características fisicoquímicas del agua.

Segunda conjetura, Uno de los condicionantes que ejerce mayor presión en el río es el cultivo extensivo del olivar junto con la manufactura de las aceitunas y aceites que predominan en la cuenca.

Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Otra particularidad de este estudio ha sido la poca cantidad de diatomeas que he encontrado en la recogida del agua en esta parte del curso del río. Las diatomeas como Naviculas o Melosira que normalmente están en grandes cantidades no las he encontrado aquí, a este motivo no he podido encontrar respuesta pero si constato el dato.

Una de las diatomeas encontrada Asterionella Formosa, cuya formación en estrella nos hizo preguntarnos algunas cuestiones. 

*Primera pregunta* ¿Cuál es el motivo de formar estrellas?

*Respuesta.*

Tiene la necesidad de unirse formando estrellas para ganar superficie, mejorar su flotabilidad y ascender buscando los necesarios rayos solares para realizar la fotosíntesis.

*Segunda pregunta* ¿Cómo se mantienen unidas? 

*Respuestas.*

Segregan una sustancia gelatinosa por uno de los extremos para quedar fijadas unas con otras.

Como información complementaria pueden atascar filtros y con su flotabilidad dificulta la clarificación de los decantadores.

Tercera conjetura, algunos microorganismos unicelulares pueden asociarse para sacar mejores rendimientos al medio donde viven pudiendo tener órganos especializados o crear sustancias que le faciliten dichos resultados.

Un saludo a todos, Francisco

----------


## frfmfrfm

*Bacterias.*

Otro apartado nuevo que hemos abierto con cierta profundidad dentro de los límites de los microscopios ópticos son las  bacterias, diría que este estudio ha sido una apertura a un mundo todavía más pequeño.

Hemos visto un gran número de bacterias descomponiendo materia orgánica, siendo esta particularidad indispensable para haber podido observarlas.

También hemos podido ver baterías fijadas en el portaobjeto por desecación, momento que ocurrió por pura casualidad.

Siguiendo con las bacterias pudimos observar bacterias protegida por capsulas y formando filamentos, también pudimos observar como algunas acumulan gránulos de azufre como reservas de energías.

Otra observación que he observado con regularidad son las cianobacterias  procariotas que siempre aparecen en toda muestra de agua y que fueron tan importantes en la composición de la atmósfera en sus principios.

Cuarta conjetura, dicen que si hubiera una explosión nuclear sobrevivirían las ratas y las cucaracha, seguramente sí o no pero lo que estoy seguro que sobrevivirían bacterias, existían antes que los hombres y seguirán existiendo después de ellos.

Quinta conjetura, la casualidad como suceso imprevisto en un estudio puede ser de gran importancia tanto para producir un avance o un retroceso.

Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

*El estrés.*

El estrés forma parte de nuestras vidas y como no podía ser de otra manera también de los microorganismos.
Hemos podido comprobar como cada microorganismo actúa de una forma distinta con respecto al medio que lo rodea.

El primer microorganismo que pudimos comprobar fue un nemádodo, su reacción a la manipulación de la muestra fue quedarse inmóvil, me imagino que sería simulando una muerte o  con su quietud pasar desapercibido.

Otra experiencia que hemos podido comprobar ha sido en los rotíferos, pasé de largo uno encapsulado, quedando perfectamente camuflado entre las partículas del floculo al comprobar que no tenía ninguna percepción de movimiento fue recuperando su forma corporal.
En este caso pienso que sus defensas es mucho más sofisticada al incorporar además de la quietud un empequeñecimiento del cuerpo unido  a un perfecto camuflaje con una gran similitud a  un grano de arena.

Otro microorganismo que a mí me ha impresionado ha sido la especie vorticela, me tuvo en dudas muchos meses hasta que pude entender el sistema que utilizaba y más en concreto comprender su comportamiento.
Su estado normal es fijado a un sustrato por un pie o pedúnculo, cuando cambia el medio volviéndose hostil se desprende cambiando su forma y más importante a libre nadador pudiendo encontrar un medio más adecuado o seguro.

Sexta conjetura. El estrés es una respuesta natural y necesaria para la supervivencia que poseen todos los seres vivos. 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Escribo unas palabras para finalizar este estudio del río Guadalquivir, espero que haya sido interesante y un salto en el conocimiento de los microorganismos que habitan en el agua, sé que ha sido un poco largo, yo tampoco esperaba cuando recogí el agua en Córdoba que iba a encontrar la cantidad de especies y estados distintos de los microorganismos.

También nos hemos introducido en el mundo de las bacterias, un mundo mucho más complicado. Nos estamos moviendo en una franja donde muchos científicos después de siglos no se han puesto de acuerdo en donde empieza y acaba el reino animal y el vegetal, con esto está dicho todo.

Quiero comentaros que creo que no voy a realizar en un tiempo estudios tan largo, este último me ha llevado casi un año y ha sido verdaderamente dificultoso.

Espero dedicarme a nuevas experiencia, realizar nuevas investigaciones en otros campos, conocer más sobre musgos, líquenes e investigar sobre la histología vegetal que trata del estudio de los tejidos orgánicos propios de las plantas.

Para finalizar  solo me queda daros las gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios y paciencia.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Las gracias a ti.

Impresionante estudio.

----------

